# aquarium and pond survey



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi all...these surveys were passed on through someone at my college....one is about aquarium fish and plants, the other is about ponds. They don't take long to do, so help these people out with their research!!

Fisheries and Oceans Canada, the Ontario Ministry of Natural
Resources,
and the Ontario Federation of Anglers and Hunters are currently
undertaking a project to learn about the plants and animals people use
in their water gardens and their aquariums. Specifically, we would
like
to assess the risk of aquarium plants and animal species being
released
into the wild and what effects, if any, there would be on our
freshwater
ecosystems. The study is composed of several parts:

1) Compiling a list of the aquatic plants and animals in the Canadian
trade.

2) Determining the ability of these species to survive in the wild if
released. This will be done through statistical analyses.

3) Determining the handling and disposing practices of the average
Canadian. This will be done through two separate online surveys: one
for
water gardens and the other for aquariums (
www.surveymonkey.com/water_garden_survey and
www.surveymonkey.com/aquarium_survey).


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

I got one from Harold at The Menagerie. If you read between the lines, it's pretty obvious that these questions are aimed at gathering info to bring about certain new legislation. This would be certain species bans, etc., such as are in place in England for instance.


Martin.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

yeah. For sure.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Well, you can present them with the truth and be part of the process, or let them do what ever they want, and complain later. There are some valid concerns. Cambomba has been established in the Kawarthas. I don't know to what extent, but was verified a number of years ago, in Kashabog Lake, which is a rocky lake, that doesn't have a lot of vegetation to begin with. It would not have been A lake I would have expected to see it in, and yet it is there and thriving.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I am a little leery about these surveys - particularly as they are sponsored by the Ontario Federation of Anglers and Hunters. I'm all in support of not allowing introduction of non-endemic species into the wild for billions of reasons, but I think that in many ways the OFAH is a self-interested lobby group. If it is their goal, it is pretty hypocritical for them to be seeking to ban the possession of species that they (frequently errantly) assume will be harmful and/or successful in native bodies of water. 

Obviously releasing any captive bred animals is a terrible idea unless it is the reintroduction of extinct species. But there is a lot of stocking of north american water bodies with fish that are not necessarily native but are 'game' fish. (Like atlantic salmon in the great lakes).

I guess my own reasoning for not having fish species banned is pretty selfish - I like to keep them. I would never release them into the wild or even let my waste water get into the watershed untreated. I do seem to remember that various northern US states have attempted to ban species of fish that someone had released that could never have done any harm - like piranhas.

I wonder if C.A.O.A.C. is aware of this survey process - I'd be much happier if the two groups were working together on it.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Actually, Atlantic salmon were native to at least Lake Ontario. It is the Pacific species that were not native. We already have non native species established in Ontario. Someone needs to take steps to prevent more of it from happening. The OFAH is no more self interested than any other group. They are first and foremost a conservation group, who puts the voice and money of it's members into action. There is nothing wrong with that. Unlike groups like Greenpeace, they have taken a cooperative tack, by being involved in the process, rather than protesting it. There are numerous species of tropical fish that have established themselves in the US. Florida is full of non native species of cichlids, and snakeheads have become established in staes farther north, where it was believed they couldn't survive the winter. Tropical fish keepers have proven, by the action of a few, that they are a problem. They need to be part of the solution.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Sorry - yes, I meant to say Pacific. And I agree that we need to stop non-native species being introduced. I guess the gist of what I was trying to say was that I would like to have aquarists as part of this movement, rather than as a group being moved.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

This isn't to ban species at all....they want to get an idea of what people in the hobby of aquariums and ponds do with unwanted stock. I'm sure a lot of people would just release fish (and plants) into the wild and not even think about it. These groups want to educate people so that more invasive species don't disrupt our environment. I took an entire course on invasive species and the whole situation is already looking grim with things like the round goby and euasian milfoil...the last thing we need is more of that.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

They put DISCUSES instead of DISCUS. and there's SHARKS (MINNOWS)... They're smart people.

When it asked what I did with my plants and animals I said I carefully acclimated them to suitable local rivers lakes or ponds and then released them.

And I told them I have a breeding pair of Beluga whales in my swimming pool.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Pablo said:


> They put DISCUSES instead of DISCUS. and there's SHARKS (MINNOWS)... They're smart people.
> 
> When it asked what I did with my plants and animals I said I carefully acclimated them to suitable local rivers lakes or ponds and then released them.
> 
> And I told them I have a breeding pair of Beluga whales in my swimming pool.


wow...that'll certainly help with their study!!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

There is no aquarium survey.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

kweenshaker said:


> wow...that'll certainly help with their study!!


Dude this is totally big brother.

Next they'll ask you how many BMs you had today and to describe their texture


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

MT-ED said:


> I got one from Harold at The Menagerie. If you read between the lines, it's pretty obvious that these questions are aimed at gathering info to bring about certain new legislation. This would be certain species bans, etc., such as are in place in England for instance.
> 
> Martin.


Its those damn ignorant trailertrash people who release it all


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Dude this is totally big brother.


these are people i went to school with. they're concerned about all the invasive species that are RUINING natural habitats so this survey is giving them a better idea of how aquarists treat their unwanted plants and livestock. It may not even occur to some people that releasing non-native species (animal OR plant) into the wild can be so detrimental.

You must watch too much 'reality' tv or something.


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

kweenshaker said:


> these are people i went to school with. they're concerned about all the invasive species that are RUINING natural habitats so this survey is giving them a better idea of how aquarists treat their unwanted plants and livestock. It may not even occur to some people that releasing non-native species (animal OR plant) into the wild can be so detrimental.
> 
> You must watch too much 'reality' tv or something.


Your right, invasive species are a huge problem in our lakes, rivers, and oceans. Anything that will help will be welcomed by me. Even if it was big brother (love the show ), it's not like they're tapping our phones... I'm not to worried if the "man" knows my aquarium practices  . Besides... I use my aquariums as a scape goat for all the energy my mirijuana crops use, so I like to flaunt that I have them .


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

chompy said:


> Besides... I use my aquariums as a scape goat for all the energy my mirijuana crops use, so I like to flaunt that I have them .


LOL


----------

